# Sticky  How to Post Pictures and YouTube Videos - วิธีโพสรูปและวิดิโอ



## toptap

โทษนะครับ เคยเห็นมีคนถามแล้ว แต่หาไม่เจอ รบกวนผู้รู้อีกทีได้มั้ยครับ ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## cHemon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode

ต้องไปสมัครพวกเวบที่เราสามารถ upload รูปไปเก็บไว้ได้ เช่น
flickr
photobucket
imageshack
ฯลฯ

พอเรา upload รูปเข้าไปแล้ว ก็ไป copy url ของรูปนั้นมาโพสลงในนี้ โดยใส่เครื่องหมาย







คร่อมเอาไว้


----------



## blkarr0ws

^^^

imageshack.us


----------



## napoleon

ถามบ้าง upload Youtube ยังไงครับ


----------



## atom

For posting youtube vdo is quite similar to posting a photo by using this following code: [youtube.]cut-only-code-at-url[/youtube.] Ex ajmtpgmd and cut all dot off


----------



## napoleon

thank จ้า


----------



## blkarr0ws

thanks i am wondering for that too

by the way..

off topic

napoleon

thanks for you allwas updating news

very inneeded


----------



## toptap

ขอบคุณมากมายเลยครับ ขอบคุณจริงๆ


----------



## cHemon

อุตส่าห์ตอบให้ ถ้าไม่มาโพสรูปอะไรแบ่งปันเลย มีโกรธนะครับ


----------



## kenjicm




----------



## Munich dweller

ไหนๆก็มีคนขุดขึ้นมาแล้ว ก็เพิ่มรายละเอียดอีกนิดเลยละกัน



napoleon said:


> ถามบ้าง upload Youtube ยังไงครับ





atom said:


> For posting youtube vdo is quite similar to posting a photo by using this following code: [youtube.]cut-only-code-at-url[/youtube.] Ex ajmtpgmd and cut all dot off


^^
ไม่ใช่แค่ก๊อบ URL มานะครับ เอามาแค่ส่วนหลัง "watch=" เท่านั้นมาใส่ใน


----------



## mrintow

ผมมารู้วิธีโพสรูป youtube เอาตอน quote ข้อความท่านที่โพสหน่ะครับ code คำสั่งมันจะขึ้นมาให้เห็นเลยถึงบางอ้อ :lol:


----------



## Jupitana

^^

ผมก็ตามนั้นครับ :cheers1:

ว่าแต่...ผมไม่ทราบว่ามีกระทู้ที่ปักหมุดสอนวิธีโพสรูปและวิธีลง youtube สำหรับสมาชิกใหม่หรือเปล่าครับ 
ถ้ายัง MOD ลองพิจารณากระทู้นี้ขึ้นแนะนำนะครับ


----------



## Munich dweller

คือไม่อยากให้มันมีกระทู้ปักหมุดเพิ่มมาอีกอันหนะครับ มีมากๆอาจจะน่ารำคาญได้ เดี่ยวจะลองดูๆว่าเอาไปแปะฝากไว้กับกระทู้ rule threads หรืออะไรสักอย่างได้ไหมละกันครับ


----------



## Codename B

kay:



jenong said:


> *วิธีการลง youtube คะ
> 
> ก่อนอื่นเราเข้าไปที่ youtube เริดๆ ที่เราต้องการจะนำมาโพส
> 
> ในที่นี้ดิชั้นภูมิใจที่เป็นคนขอนแก่นต้องเลือกนี่เลย
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ตรงกรอบสีแดง ภาษาทางการเรียก url
> 
> ของดิชั้นจะได้แบบนี้
> *
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojsJNoQBHQ0
> 
> ให้เอาจากหลังเครื่องหมายเท่ากับนะคะ ในที่นี้คือ ojsJNoQBHQ0 ให้เรา ก๊อปปี้มานะคะ*
> *
> กลับมาที่ ssc ตรง กรอบที่เราจะโพส ให้พิมพ์ว่า
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แล้ววาง url ที่เราก๊อปปี้มาไว้ตรงกลาง
> 
> จะได้
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แล้วลอง Preview Post ดูนะคะ ว่าพอใจไหม
> 
> ถ้าโอเคก็ Submit Reply เลยคะ*


----------



## THSBKK

อยากลงรูปแต่ทำไม่เป็นครับ รูปเยอะเลย


----------



## Codename B

^^

วิธีโพสรูป และวิดิโอ / How to post pictures and Youtube videos


----------



## OnlyMax

*ยูทูป*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85867980&postcount=30366



jenong said:


> *วิธีการลง youtube คะ
> 
> ก่อนอื่นเราเข้าไปที่ youtube เริดๆ ที่เราต้องการจะนำมาโพส
> 
> ในที่นี้ดิชั้นภูมิใจที่เป็นคนขอนแก่นต้องเลือกนี่เลย
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ตรงกรอบสีแดง ภาษาทางการเรียก url
> 
> ของดิชั้นจะได้แบบนี้
> *
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojsJNoQBHQ0
> 
> ให้เอาจากหลังเครื่องหมายเท่ากับนะคะ ในที่นี้คือ ojsJNoQBHQ0 ให้เรา ก๊อปปี้มานะคะ*
> *
> กลับมาที่ ssc ตรง กรอบที่เราจะโพส ให้พิมพ์ว่า
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แล้ววาง url ที่เราก๊อปปี้มาไว้ตรงกลาง
> 
> จะได้
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> แล้วลอง Preview Post ดูนะคะ ว่าพอใจไหม
> 
> ถ้าโอเคก็ Submit Reply เลยคะ*



*ลงรูป*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85003046&postcount=29131



jenong said:


> *การโพสต์รูปคะ เผื่อจะมีสมาชิกรายใหม่เข้ามาห้องขอนแก่นอีก*
> *1 เข้าเว็ปฝากรูป เช่น* http://upic.me
> *2 คลิก Select Images*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3 เลือกหาไฟล์ภาพของเรา*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4 Copy link ตรง Direct URL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5 กลับมาที่ ห้องขอนแก่นของเรา* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=202698
> *6 คลิกที่ Advanced*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7 เลือก Insert Image เป็นรูปภูเขาและดวงอาทิตย์นะคะ
> หลังจากนั้นจะมีข้อความเด้งให้เราใส่ URL ที่เรา Copy มาจากขั้นตอนที่ 4 แล้วโอเค*
> *8 หน้าตาจะเป็นแบบนี้คะ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ถ้าต้องการโพสต์หลายรูป ให้ enter เพื่อขึ้นบรรทัดใหม่ แล้วค่อยแนบ URL ใหม่นะคะ
> 9 กด Preview Post ทุกครั้ง เพื่อดูว่ามันโอเคไหม แล้วค่อยกด Submit Reply คะ
> เสริมนะคะ สำหรับวิธีที่ง่ายกว่านี้คือ ขั้นตอนที่ 4 ให้ Copy ตรง BB Code [full image] แล้ววางที่ กล่อง แล้วพิมพ์ข้อความได้เลยนะคะ ไม่ต้องทำขั้นตอนที่ 4-7*
> *หวังว่าจะมีภาพสวยๆมาแบ่งปันในห้องขอนแก่นของเรานะคะ* :banana::banana::banana:


ขอบคุณ: jenong


----------



## ByMaximum

...


----------



## Chatcharit




----------



## natthaphatlove




----------



## Chatcharit

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/3825/hatyai19.jpg


----------



## Chatcharit




----------



## Chatcharit

[/img]http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3185/hatyai5.jpg[/img]


----------



## aot1123




----------



## The seventh shape

I use flicker to post pictures but I don't know how to change the size of them. Could someone explain?


----------



## HUG UD




----------



## HUG UD




----------



## HUG UD




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## kasem007




----------



## Neungz

เอาคลิปจากพวก socialcam metacafe ลงยังไงครับ .....?^^


----------



## centralth

Hatyai city


----------



## MeenBosu




----------



## MeenBosu




----------



## KHON




----------



## llliiiiiviiiiilll

Test test


----------



## gift99

เทสๆ


----------



## The seventh shape

Does anyone know how to change the size of photos on flicker? The pictures I post come out really small.


----------



## mackies

ทดสอบ


----------



## Ksykncacpfpta

Testing ...


----------



## DriveNTP




----------



## DriveNTP

test again


----------



## DriveNTP




----------



## DriveNTP

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8184184040/in/photostream


----------



## notpk




----------



## notpk

test


----------



## Ariesbask

*Test*


----------



## pradit1

test


----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1

ทำไม่ได้ง่ะ


----------



## pradit1

img442/3816/45file3.jpg


----------



## pradit1

ไม่สัมเร็จ


----------



## pradit1

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/442/45file3.jpg/


----------



## pradit1

แง ไม่สัมเร็จ ลองใหม่ก็ได้


----------



## pradit1




----------



## meji2011

....


----------



## meji2011

....


----------



## meji2011

...


----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1

[


----------



## pradit1

*test*

[IMG=http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9579/ans593272.gif][/IMG]
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## pradit1

(IMG)http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/9579/ans593272.gif][/IMG]


----------



## pradit1

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/img]


----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1

กว่าจะทำสำเร็จแทบตาย


----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1




----------



## pradit1

ทำยังไงไม่ให้


----------



## Pogame




----------



## yana_chit




----------



## saomagic

pradit1 said:


> ทำยังไงไม่ให้ =http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/p11i.gif/] ติดมาด้วยครับ[/QUOTE]
> Link ผิดครับ เลยทำรูปไม่ได้
> 
> URL จริงๆ ของรูป เป็น
> [CODE]http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/11/p11i.gif[/CODE]
> 
> ถ้าใส่ Code IMG จะได้รูปแบบนี้
> [IMG]http://imageshack.us/scaled/landing/11/p11i.gif


----------



## popidol555

test


----------



## popidol555

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8455095107/in/photostream


----------



## popidol555




----------



## popidol555




----------



## popidol555




----------



## friday125

test


----------



## friday125

รบกวนช่วยบอกรายละเอียดการโฑสรูปด้วยครับ ลองมาหลายทีไม่ได้สักที
คือไม่ได้copy url ตรงbrowser ใช่หรือเปล่าครับ แล้วจะหาurl ของรูปจากตรงไหนครับ


----------



## friday125

test again









ปล. ใช้เวบ upload จาก flickr นะครับ


----------



## Editoratlarge




----------



## Codename B

friday125 said:


> test again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ปล. ใช้เวบ upload จาก flickr นะครับ


ตามนี้ครับ หรือว่ากดตรง BBcode ก็ได้ แล้วก็ก๊อปลิงค์มาลง




cHemon said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode
> 
> ต้องไปสมัครพวกเวบที่เราสามารถ upload รูปไปเก็บไว้ได้ เช่น
> flickr
> photobucket
> imageshack
> ฯลฯ
> 
> พอเรา upload รูปเข้าไปแล้ว ก็ไป copy url ของรูปนั้นมาโพสลงในนี้ โดยใส่เครื่องหมาย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> คร่อมเอาไว้


----------



## Editoratlarge

http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/5527/copyof4y.jpg


----------



## Editoratlarge

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/59/copyof4y.jpg/


----------



## Editoratlarge




----------



## Anony_mouse

Test


----------



## possiblyyou

test


----------



## MeenBosu

.......


----------



## kiawzzzzzzxxxy




----------



## kiawzzzzzzxxxy




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## Anony_mouse

โหลๆเทส


----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## fantaroiet




----------



## TarNetipong

<a href="http://upic.me/show/52954571" target="_blank"><img border="0" src="http://upic.me/i/72/45untitled-1.jpg"></a>


----------



## TarNetipong




----------



## TarNetipong




----------



## TarNetipong




----------



## GEERO




----------



## Ksykncacpfpta




----------



## JK_RUNNING

Deleted


----------



## pattarayut

toptap said:


> โทษนะครับ เคยเห็นมีคนถามแล้ว แต่หาไม่เจอ รบกวนผู้รู้อีกทีได้มั้ยครับ ขอบคุณครับ


เข้ามาดู


----------



## MOT38

<div id="fb-root"></div> <script>(function(d, s, id) { var js, fjs = d.getElementsByTagName(s)[0]; if (d.getElementById(id)) return; js = d.createElement(s); js.id = id; js.src = "//connect.facebook.net/en_US/all.js#xfbml=1"; fjs.parentNode.insertBefore(js, fjs); }(document, 'script', 'facebook-jssdk'));</script>
<div class="fb-post" data-href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=692818460756588&set=a.206154159423023.47191.100000853228688&type=1" data-width="466"><div class="fb-xfbml-parse-ignore"><a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=692818460756588&set=a.206154159423023.47191.100000853228688&type=1">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/pariya.wessabut">Pariya Wessabut</a>.</div></div>


----------



## MOT38

<a href="https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=692818460756588&set=a.206154159423023.47191.100000853228688&type=1">Post</a> by <a href="https://www.facebook.com/pariya.wessabut">Pariya Wessabut</a>.</div></div>


----------



## diskul

cHemon said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/misc.php?do=bbcode#imgcode
> 
> ต้องไปสมัครพวกเวบที่เราสามารถ upload รูปไปเก็บไว้ได้ เช่น
> flickr
> photobucket
> imageshack
> ฯลฯ
> 
> พอเรา upload รูปเข้าไปแล้ว ก็ไป copy url ของรูปนั้นมาโพสลงในนี้ โดยใส่เครื่องหมาย
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> คร่อมเอาไว้


----------



## diskul

ห้วย


----------



## PWT

del


----------



## illzando

*Test*


----------



## MOT38




----------



## APIRAT

Test โพสรูป


----------



## Thailand92




----------



## bomb2555




----------



## bomb2555




----------



## bomb2555




----------



## bomb2555




----------



## Attapong

ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## Attapong

Test


----------



## Attapong

test


----------



## Attapong

ลองๆ


----------



## new world 2020

เราต้อง Postsข้อความ 10 ครั้งขึ้นไป
จึงจะ Posts รูปได้ใช่มั้ยครับ เขาล็อดไว้ถ้าเป็นสมาชิกใหม่


----------



## Bkk3657

http://flic.kr/p/qJSk3E


----------



## Bkk3657




----------



## smilebird

Thakyou


----------



## smilebird

Test


----------



## smilebird

Thank you


----------



## smilebird

_________


----------



## smilebird

thank you


----------



## smilebird

Bangkok


----------



## Togo

Test


----------



## urbanmotivation

*vvvvvvvvvvvv*


----------



## kon kantang

เทส


----------



## kon kantang

[/url]


----------



## johnkevin

Yes ! thank you !


----------



## pttn

thanks kob kun krub!


----------



## kenchi15

ขอบคุณมากครับ


----------



## tumbma

ขอบคุณครับ งง อยู่นานมาก


----------



## jazz_resident




----------



## dew nattachai




----------



## dew nattachai




----------



## dew nattachai




----------



## nattzz

ขอบคุณหลาย หลาย


----------



## nattzz

Thank you


----------



## nattzz

Thank you จ้า .....


----------



## nattzz

:bash:^^:bash:


----------



## nattzz

^^:cheers:


----------



## nattzz

*Test*



nattzz said:


> Bangkok


Test


----------



## nattzz

Test Yes ! thank you !


----------



## nattzz

*Test Yes ! thank you !*



nattzz said:


> Test Yes ! thank you !


Test Yes ! thank you !


----------



## nattzz

:bash::banana:


----------



## nattzz

:bash::banana::cheers:


----------



## nattzz

TEST


----------



## Festival




----------



## nattzz

:cheers::bash:hno:


----------



## nattzz

:bash::banana:


----------



## nattzz

:cheers::nuts:


----------



## nattzz

:cheers::bash:


----------



## nattzz

^^:bash:


----------



## NST News

วิธีโพสรูปภาพ

อันดับแรก ต้องทำความเข้าใจก่อนครับ ผู้ที่จะสามารถโพสรูป หรือการจะเปลี่ยนรูปดิสเพลของเรานั้น คุณจะต้องโพสข้อความอัพเดท โดยปราศจากรูปภาพ เป็นจำนวนตั้งแต่ 10 ครั้งหรือมากกว่านั้นก่อนที่จะโพสรูปได้ครับ

หลังจากนั้นคุณก็สามารถโพสรูปภาพลงได้ปกติเหมือนยูเซ่อท่านอื่น

ขั้นตอนการโพส
1. ใส่เนื้อหาข้อมูลที่คุณต้องการโพส ลงในช่องข้อความ

2. เมื่อส่วนของข้อมูลเรียบร้อย ต้องการใส่รูปภาพ ให้คุณไปที่ลิงค์นี้ 
http://uppic.ikyzaa.com/








จากนั้นก็ ให้กดปุ่มเลือกรูปภาพ ใส่รูปภาพที่ต้องการ แล้วกดอัพโหลดรูป

3. หลักจากอัพโหลดรูปเสร็จ ในหน้าถัดไปของเว็ปไซต์นี้ 








จะเห็น BB CODE ด้านขวาของรูปภาพ
ให้คุณก๊อปมาลงในจุดที่คุณต้องการ เป็นอันเสร็จสิ้น


----------



## gonlim

ขอบคุณครับบบ^^


----------



## gonlim

TT


----------



## HUG UD




----------



## HUG UD




----------



## OPaChonO

OPaChonO said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ULFAJrH.jpg


ทดสอบ


----------



## patsava

ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## patsava

ทดสอบครับ


----------



## patsava

ทดสอบอีกครั่ง


----------



## patsava

test ครั้งสุดท้าย


----------



## brazzbest

สวัสดีครับ


----------



## brazzbest

ขออนุญาต


----------



## brazzbest

ทดสอบครับ


----------



## brazzbest

ทดสอบ 4


----------



## brazzbest

ทดสอบ 5


----------



## brazzbest

Test Test 66666


----------



## brazzbest

Test. 7777777


----------



## brazzbest

อีก 2 โพส จะครบแล้ว


----------



## brazzbest

The Last test 999999999


----------



## brazzbest

Thank you ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## brazzbest

*Test อัพรูป*

IMG_20150815_152743 by Panachai Santananukarn, on Flickr


----------



## Arrr

[imp]https://imageshack.com/i/pbXPDrqZj [/imp]


----------



## Arrr

[imp][/imp]


----------



## Arrr

[imp][IMG=http://imagizer.imageshack.us/v2/150x100q90/903/0uKP6G.jpg][/IMG][/imp]


----------



## Arrr




----------



## Arrr




----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ1


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ2


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ3


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ4


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ5


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ6


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ7


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ8


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ9


----------



## sirivut

ทดสอบ10


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ1


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ2


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ3


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ4


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ5


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ6


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ7


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ8


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ9


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ10


----------



## ghhhhj

ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## ghhhhj

ทดสอบ


----------



## ghhhhj

Test


----------



## ghhhhj

Teat


----------



## ghhhhj

ยังpostรูปไม่ได้เลย


----------



## Aria 78

:nuts:


ghhhhj said:


> ยังpostรูปไม่ได้เลย


----------



## Aria 78

สมาชิกใหม่ต้องโพสต์ให้ได้ 10 ข้อความขึ้นไปนี่เองจึงจะโพสต์รูปได้ ต้องรีบซะแล้ว...


----------



## Aria 78

Test


----------



## Aria 78

อีกทีครับ


----------



## Va0iu0

ขอบคุณมากค่ะ


----------



## Va0iu0

ทดสอบ


----------



## Va0iu0

ทดสอบ


----------



## Va0iu0

ทดสอบ ทดสอบ


----------



## Va0iu0

อีกสองๆ


----------



## Va0iu0

ขอโทษทุกท่านด้วยนะค่ะ 10โพสต์แล้ว อิอิ


----------



## Fewsmith




----------



## mcdrogo

Great forum! Beautiful and spectacular country. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Just A Prince




----------



## Black Thana




----------



## emikayoung

ขอขอบคุณวิธีโพสรูปค่ะ


----------



## emoticon

อยากโพสต์รูปบ้าง


----------



## emoticon

test test test


----------



## BAMIII

test


----------



## mrwhale

ขอบคุณครับ


----------



## Prime.

test...
[youtube.]WKk2s4Xnx2g[/youtube.]


----------



## THMan

test


----------



## THMan

กว่าจะได้ 10 กว่ารอบ 


















Taken by THMan


----------



## muasamkhuyenmai

up


----------



## Panu654

test









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1530468380353871&set=pcb.1566088480114496&type=3&theater&ifg=1


----------



## romton

สวย


----------



## romton

ทดสอบ


----------



## romton

ทดสอบ


----------



## phurit1

test


----------



## phurit1

ต้องให้ได้10โพสก่อนใช่ไหมครับ ถึงจะลงรูปได้


----------



## phurit1




----------



## romton




----------



## wty126

Test


----------



## ptns




----------



## ptns

ยังไม่ได้


----------



## ptns

ทดสอบรูป


----------



## ptns

test 288


----------



## ptns

ลองอีกที


----------



## esan108

ขออนุญาติทดสอบโพสรูปครับ


----------



## Phu.KK

Thx.🙏


----------



## Phu.KK

[Youtube ] OkYaUwOE-mE [/Youtube ]


----------



## Phu.KK




----------



## Phu.KK




----------



## Phu.KK




----------



## Phu.KK




----------



## Phu.KK

1


----------



## Phu.KK

2


----------



## Phu.KK

3.1


----------



## Phu.KK

[img]http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/3185/hatyai5.jpg[/img]


----------



## Phu.KK




----------



## Phu.KK




----------



## Pongpat

ขออนุญาติทดสอบโพสต์รูปภาพครับผม


----------

